# Como fabricar un sensor



## Indalecio Argüelles (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola, necesito ayuda para fabricar un sensor de vibración de alta fracuencia, les agradecería su colaboración. Gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 27, 2007)

Cual es el rango de frecuencias?

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio Argüelles (Mar 27, 2007)

De 50mV/g.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 27, 2007)

Busca esta parte:  MMA1220D 
en este sitio:
http://www.digikey.com
Cuesta US$15 y no vas a poder fabricarte uno mejor. Por cierto, 50mV/g
es una sensibilidad, no un rango de frecuencias.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 27, 2007)

Un microfono electret? Depende de la frecuencia de trabajo y la sensibilidad que busques esto podría andar. Eso sí, lo más probable es que sirva solo como detector y no sensor, es decir un SI / NO y no capaz de cuantificar por la alinealidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 28, 2007)

No señor, no! Ningún electret...

MMA1220D: Z AXIS SENSITIVITY
MICROMACHINED
ACCELEROMETER
±8g

¿No han oido hablar de los MEMS?
Miren aquí antes de opinar:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistemas_microelectromecánicos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 29, 2007)

Perromuerto dijo:
			
		

> No señor, no! Ningún electret...


No me gusta ese tono, aqui en el foro tratamos con respeto a la gente.

Las vibraciones, si las produce un dispositivo que esta en contacto con el aire, van a producir ondas mecanicas de presión que se propagan por el aire. Ocurre que cuando la frecuencia de estas vibraciones esta comprendida entre los 30Hz a 15000Hz (20 a 20k en algunos casos) la gente puede escucharlas a partir de cierta intensidad.
Un electret es un transductor de presión (acústica p ej) a tensión. Incluso los mas baratos tienen muy buena respuesta en frecuencia, mas alla de los 20kHz en algunos.

Entonces si yo quisiera saber *si hay o no* vibraciones p ej a ~60Hz (como las que produce un automovil, camion, etc.) porque comprar un dispositivo de U$S15 o mas si con 30ctvs me alcanza? 



> Miren aquí antes de opinar:



Suena a una frase dicha por un niño.  Por favor ten mas respeto con tus compañeros.


----------



## kagiva (Mar 29, 2007)

Saludos a todos en el foro. Amigo Indalecio.  

 -Si lo que pretendes es escuchar el sonido del motor de explosión de los automóviles o camiones creo que lo que estas buscando es un transductor de lo más simple pero al mismo tiempo  efectivo. Uno muy usado en la búsqueda de personas enterradas en catástrofes y que suele dar buenos resultados para lo que comentas, yo lo he usado en alguna aplicación que he realizado y en cambio decliné su uso por que me exigía una amplificación que no creí necesario complicarme tanto y terminé por usar un micro-electret que si usas un filtro pasa bajos bien calculado puede servirte.

 -En cambio, para tu caso si es el de los motores de explosión yo te recomiendo un simple pero eficaz 'buzzer' que como indicas puedes fabricarte tu mismo y además es muy económico, estoy hablando de unos céntimos de euro a poco más.

 -Si lo que quieres es detectar seísmos, pues lo mismo, hasta puedes soldarle el extremo de una barra o hilo de cobre en la cara metálica (es latón, una mezcla de cobre y estaño) muy fácil de soldar, en el otro extremo sueldas una pieza (A) que, tenga cierta masa y el propio 'buzzer' lo sujetas sobre un pié (B) de gran masa, de modo que no vibre fácilmente, esas vibraciones, se transmitirán al otro extremo donde está la pieza (A) de masa pequeña y los vaivenes generan unas pequeñas corrientes en el material que puedes usar para detectar las susodichas vibraciones, con esto estará solucionado el sensor de vibraciones. 

 -Es bastante sencillo u útil el sistema que te he descrito.

  Saludos y suerte en tu trabajo, espero haberte ayudado en tu proyecto. 
.


----------



## Indalecio Argüelles (Mar 30, 2007)

Gracias por los consejos.
  Indalecio


----------



## frezamu (Abr 3, 2007)

hola si lo que quieres fabricar el sensor para experimentos o por información te recomiendo utilizar un parlante piezoelectrico es una laminilla de bronce que esta recubierta de una sustancia
lo utilizan los twiter en teoria si lo pones en medio de dos placas metalica (cada una sera un polo)
al someterlo a presiones te dara una frecuencia si la nesecitas o un voltaje dependiendo de la presion ejercida la señal se optiene cuando es ejercida el pico de presion no se mantiene si lo miras con un osciloscopio veras ondas es el mismo principio de los cristales de cuarzo saludos

nota si te sirve te mando un dibujo


----------



## Indalecio Argüelles (Abr 3, 2007)

Te agradecería si me mandas el dibujo. Gracias.


----------



## kagiva (May 2, 2007)

Hola! Perdón por el retraso en la respuesta. He estado de viaje y me ha sido imposible responder antes.

 Respecto del dibujo, mejor puedes leer el tema del que te hablo que está bastante bien
descrito en el siguiente enlace:

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/tutores/estetoscopio.htm 

 Por cierto, tienes que enviar tu nombre y de donde eres y te envían usuario y clave, es gratis.

 Espero te sirva.
 Saludos.


----------

